# New member from Germany



## Augsburg Eagle (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi, i´m a new member from Munich/Bavaria.

I´m interested in military aircraft since about 1941, espacially german and I´m also modeling aircraft.

AE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello welcome from wind swept south west England.
Lots of members share your interests AE
Join in and enjoy


----------



## bbear (Oct 24, 2013)

hi and welcome


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2013)

Wilkommen an Bord!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, what Adler said! LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome from the left side of Canader 

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Oct 24, 2013)

And from the underside!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum AE!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice to have you join. My Dad was born not far from you and you'll probably recognize my avatar.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

g'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2013)

Hope you enjoy it all amigo!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the welcomes.
As soon, as I have checked how to put pics into posts, I will show some of my models.

I checked it : http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/post-your-models-1457-327.html#post1068954


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2013)

Get cracking!


----------



## J dog (Nov 1, 2013)

welcome from America!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2013)

G'day mate, welcome and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your model pics.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 5, 2013)

Guten Morgen

Willkommen Sie aus dem Bundesstaat Kansas der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika


----------



## silence (Nov 8, 2013)

Herzlich' willkommen.


----------

